# Construir receptor gps



## cdman92 (Ago 3, 2009)

hola,

Soy un estudiante de un centro de Barcelona, y estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre el sistema gps.  Me gustaría construir una antena receptora de gps, para ampliar mi trabajo, pero no se si es rentable.

Os agradecería que me dijerais si es posible hacerlo de manera casera, y de ser así os agradecería que me facilitarais la lista de materiales necesarios y los planos también.


Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 6, 2009)

Pues construirla si se puede pero dependera del tipo de receptor GPS que dispongas. Muchos tienen su antena interna y no hay manera de acoplarla. Que tipo de receptor GPS tienes (marca, modelo, fotos). Salu2.


----------



## cdman92 (Ago 8, 2009)

no tengo gps. me lo tengo que comprar.

Quiero hacer una antena para recibir señal, en plan proyecto, y luego en funcion de eso comprarme un gps al que se pueda acoplar. Sabes algun modelo que pueda servir?

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 11, 2009)

Se de algunos equipos GPS para topografia de precision que si tienen acceso a antena... sus propias antenas... Los demas equipos son de tipo portatil y tienen su antena incorporada. Salu2.


----------



## cdman92 (Ago 12, 2009)

sabes de donde podria sacar unos planos para hacer la antena?

Gracias


----------



## wacalo (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola: Puede que te sirva de algo.
Adjunto unos datos sobre una antena helicoidal.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 15, 2009)

Creo que si usas receptores GPS del tipo modular (solo traen la placa de circuitos), si puedes adicionarle una antena como la que wacalo sugiere. Solo cerciorate de que las impedancias de la antena y el receptor sean similares. Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 15, 2009)

Quitate de problemas y comprala hecha.... los calculos y los componentes para una antena de ese tipo son bastante complejos y no creo que sea rentable a menos que estes pensando en poner tu propia empresa de fabricacion de antenas....


----------



## cdman92 (Ago 17, 2009)

creo que tenéis razón, es demasiado complejo para mi nivel, gracias de todos modos.

Un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (Ago 18, 2009)

Creo que si usas receptores GPS del tipo modular (solo traen la placa de circuitos), si puedes adicionarle una antena como la que wacalo sugiere. Solo cerciorate de que las impedancias de la antena y el receptor sean similares. Ahora, aun siendo un tema algo complicado, la experimentacion tambien es valida. Saludos.


----------

